# Labor Secretary Eugene Scalia Wants to Deny Gig Workers Unemployment Benefits



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
By
Jeff Stein,
Heather Long and
Josh Dawsey
April 10, 2020 at 1:14 p.m. EDT

The Labor Department is facing growing criticism over its response to the coronavirus pandemic as the agency plays a central role in ensuring that the tens of millions of workers affected by the crisis get assistance.

The criticism ranges from direct actions that the agency has taken to limit the scope of worker assistance programs to concerns that it has not been aggressive enough about protecting workers from health risks or supporting states scrambling to deliver billions in new aid.

In recent days, Labor Secretary Eugene Scalia, who has expressed concerns about unemployment insurance being too generous, has used his department's authority over new laws enacted by Congress to limit who qualifies for joblessness assistance and to make it easier for small businesses not to pay family leave benefits. The new rules make it more difficult for gig workers such as Uber and Lyft drivers to get benefits, while making it easier for some companies to avoid paying their workers coronavirus-related sick and family leave.

"The Labor Department chose the narrowest possible definition of who qualifies for pandemic unemployment assistance," said Andrew Stettner, a senior fellow at the Century Foundation who has spent two decades working on unemployment programs.

At the same time, frustrations have built among career staff at the Labor Department that the agency hasn't ordered employers to follow safeguards, including the wearing of masks, recommended by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to protect workers. Two draft guidance documents written by officials at the Occupational Safety and Health Administration, part of the Labor Department, to strengthen protections for health-care workers have also not been advanced, according to two people with knowledge of the regulations granted anonymity to discuss the internal deliberations.

Scalia, a longtime corporate lawyer who is the son of the late Supreme Court justice Antonin Scalia, has emerged as a critical player in the government's economic response to the pandemic. Nearly 17 million Americans have applied for unemployment insurance since President Trump declared a national emergency on March 13, and states are struggling to get their systems working to deliver $260 billion in new aid approved by Congress.

Democrats and some Republicans argue that the Labor Department needs to be more aggressive about disbursing money and technical assistance to states to shore up the unemployment insurance system. The department has released only half of $1 billion in administrative support for states that Congress approved almost a month ago.

Sen. Lindsay O. Graham (R-S.C.) said Thursday in an interview that he has talked to Scalia about the need to speed things up.
"You could have massive civil unrest if these systems cannot get checks out the door. We're talking about 20 percent unemployment, maybe even more," Graham said. "The application process is a nightmare. The state systems are failing."
Graham said that Scalia has been responsive, but, "I don't see any action being taken."

Labor Department officials said Scalia is moving rapidly to help U.S. workers in an unprecedented time. They pointed to a poster and guidebook that OSHA released with steps companies "can take" to reduce worker risk of coronavirus exposure.

"Under Secretary Scalia's leadership, in the last two weeks, the department has quickly released new rules and guidance for states, businesses, and individual Americans to help those in need of relief," said Patrick Pizzella, deputy labor secretary. "The department has already distributed nearly $500 million in additional administrative funding to 39 states."

Still, Scalia has made clear he is wary of taking an excessively lax approach to disbursing aid, an argument that he used to help win GOP support for recent legislation. Writing on Fox Business Network's website on Monday, he warned that he does not want unemployed people to become addicted to government aid.

"We want workers to work, not to become dependent on the unemployment system," Scalia wrote with Small Business Administration chief Jovita Carranza. "Unemployment is not the preferred outcome when government stay-at-home orders force temporary business shutdowns."

On the day the $2 trillion package passed the Senate, Scalia spoke with Sens. Rob Portman (R-Ohio), Ben Sasse (R-Neb.) and Tim Scott (R-S.C.), who had raised concerns the law's new unemployment benefits were too large and would deter workers from returning to jobs.

Scalia told conservative senators that once enacted, his agency would ensure the provisions his agency oversees would not hurt U.S. companies, according to three congressional officials aware of the conversations and granted anonymity to discuss the call.

*Narrowing rules*
Two recent laws passed by Congress expanded paid and sick leave policies as well as the size and scope of unemployment benefits for Americans. But worker advocates argue that as Scalia begins to implement these measures, his department is being much less generous toward workers than toward companies.

New Labor Department guidance says unemployment benefits apply to gig workers only if they are "forced to suspend operations," which could dramatically limit options for those workers if their apps are still operating. Other workers also face a high hurdle to qualify for benefits.

The guidance says a worker "may be able to return to his or her place of employment within two weeks" of quarantining, and parents forced to stop work to care for kids after schools closed are not eligible for unemployment after the school year is over. Workers who stay home because they are older or in another high-risk group are also ineligible unless they can prove a medical professional advised them to stop working.

Some states are also having a difficult time figuring out how to verify how much money self-employed workers typically earn. It might require looking at tax documents, which unemployment offices don't usually have access to.

"Some of the requirements, the standards that we're being held to, are going to be incredibly difficult to adhere to," Maine Labor Commissioner Laura Fortman said.

A Labor Department spokesperson said the agency is "providing as much technical assistance and IT support as possible" to states, some of which are using computer systems that are several decades old.

Scalia's agency is also in charge of overseeing the new paid sick and family leave regulations, which apply to companies with fewer than 500 employees during the pandemic. The law gave the Labor Department authority to exempt businesses with under 50 employees from providing 12 weeks of paid family leave to care for a child out of school if the leave policy threatens to bankrupt the company.

Businesses that deny workers paid leave don't have to send the government any paperwork justifying why. The Labor Department's guidance asks companies to "retain such records for its own files," a contrast with the heavy documentation required from gig workers who must prove they were affected by the coronavirus outbreak to get aid.

A Labor Department spokesperson said its rules on paid sick and family leave follow Congress' direction.

"The department's new rule balances allowing workers to take paid leave to care for their children with keeping small businesses open - as instructed by Congress," a spokesperson said.

*Tension at OSHA*
Some Labor Department staffers and outside critics have also faulted Scalia for his handling of OSHA, which falls under his jurisdiction.

The CDC has issued recommendations for the public and businesses to follow practices such as social distancing and sanitizing workstations. OSHA could make those guidelines mandatory for all employers or for all essential employees but has not done so.
"Some of the OSHA staff is frustrated they can't do more to protect workers. They want an emergency standard that would require employers to follow CDC guidelines," said David Michaels, a George Washington University School of Public Health professor who served as assistant secretary of labor for occupational safety and health under the Obama administration.

Under Scalia, OSHA has also decided against issuing safety requirements to protect hospital and health-care workers, including rules that would mandate nurses and other providers be given masks and protective gear recommended by the CDC when at risk of exposure.

The union National Nurses United petitioned Scalia to increase the requirements during the pandemic, but a union spokeswoman said the Labor Department has not even acknowledged receipt of the letter.

Hospitals have resisted these rules for years. Tom Nickels, the chief lobbyist for the American Hospital Association, said that he hadn't spoken to Scalia but that his group has opposed these actions in conversations with OSHA staff because widening the use of N95 respirator masks would be impractical. "The equipment is in short supply," he said. "We can't get it."

OSHA also has not taken significant action to protect workers from retaliation when they speak out about dangerous conditions that expose them to coronavirus, Michaels said.

When workers at a manufacturing plant in northern Illinois tried alerting government officials about their concerns about working shoulder to shoulder, the regional OSHA official responded that "all OSHA can do is contact an employer and send an advisory letter outlining the recommended protective measures," according to an email reviewed by The Washington Post. "This isn't very helpful for you or your labor group, but it is the best I have to offer," the email said.

On Wednesday, OSHA sent out a news release reminding companies that it is "illegal to retaliate against workers because they report unsafe and unhealthful working conditions during the coronavirus pandemic."

"OSHA has completely abandoned their responsibility to protect workers on the job," said Debbie Berkowitz, who worked at OSHA in the Obama administration and is now director of the worker safety and health program at the National Employment Law Project. "I have never felt this way, that every worker is at the mercy at their boss of whether they get protected. People are going to get sick and die, and they don't have to."

This week, Scalia said OSHA would take all worker safety concerns seriously.

"We are fielding calls from workers worried about their health and from workers who believe they have been illegally disciplined by their employer for expressing health concerns," he said. "We will not tolerate retaliation."
_Staff writer Amy Goldenstein contributed to this report._


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TLDR: Gig workers screwed again.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Not yet. Time to email congressional reps!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Little guys getting screwed. Raise your hand if you're surprised. 

Eugene Scalia is about as useful as his Dad currently is.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Eugene Scalia is about as useful as his Dad currently is.


Dad "was". Antonin Scalia died in 2016. He passed from the ranks of the "living fossils" on the SCOTUS to the "fossil fossils."


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Eugene Scalia is about as useful as his Dad currently is.





300Miles said:


> Antonin Scalia died in 2016. He passed from the ranks of the "living fossils" on the SCOTUS to the "fossil fossils."


Bingo. Equally useful.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Maybe it's time for another strike? We killed it when it came to disrupting Uber's IPO.

It would be straightforward doing this to extremists trying to rip us off on unemployment, since a good percentage of drivers are sitting on the sidelines until the pandemic passes. They can strike without any further economic pain. 

The other proportion of drivers are ones who need the cash, or they wouldn't be risking their lives. But what if they only stopped deliveries to people who deserve it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


BOO HISS !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

300Miles said:


> Maybe it's time for another strike? We killed it when it came to disrupting Uber's IPO.
> 
> It would be straightforward doing this to extremists trying to rip us off on unemployment, since a good percentage of drivers are sitting on the sidelines until the pandemic passes. They can strike without any further economic pain.
> 
> The other proportion of drivers are ones who need the cash, or they wouldn't be risking their lives. But what if they only stopped deliveries to people who deserve it?


The time to strike is when visibility and/or demand is high and supply of drivers low. IPO was high visibility. Now millions are newly out of work; demand is low, supply is high. Everyone is struggling. Public sympathy will be low. Impossible to organize. Drivers are not united.

Couldn't be a worse time to try a strike.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


Speaking of OSHA & EMERGENCY SAFETY STANDARDS
DOCTERS & NURSES ARE BEING THREATENED
EVEN FIRED FOR SPEAKING OUT !!!
THEY ARE OVER WORKED
UNDERSUPPLIED
AND HAVE TAKEN PAY CUTS !

THEY ARE DYING ALSO IN THIS FIGHT !

BE AWARE !

CORPORATE HOSPITALS.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Speaking of OSHA & EMERGENCY SAFETY STANDARDS
> DOCTERS & NURSES ARE BEING THREATENED
> EVEN FIRED FOR SPEAKING OUT !!!
> THEY ARE OVER WORKED
> ...


Trump government is very hostile to whistleblowers. Public safety and worker safety suffer. 
https://www.propublica.org/article/trumps-labor-department-eviscerates-workplace-safety-panels


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> The time to strike is when visibility and/or demand is high and supply of drivers low. IPO was high visibility. Now millions are newly out of work; demand is low, supply is high. Everyone is struggling. Public sympathy will be low. Impossible to organize. Drivers are not united.
> 
> Couldn't be a worse time to try a strike.


I hear you, but...
1) Removing unemployment for gig workers is something that hits drivers in the wallet. It's a clearly defined issue with a defined outcome to demand--we get the unemployment, as noted in like page 8 of the CARES act. 
2) The more drivers, or their families, who end up dead as a result of Covid-19, the more clear the stakes. It's a wonder nobody has come up with a thread just to track Gig-worker Covid deaths. 
3) Drivers never were united. While the strike over the IPO was ad hoc, it was still effective. Keep in mind in terms of public opinion this was after Uber gave us all $500 to buy their crap stock.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

300Miles said:


> I hear you, but...
> 1) Removing unemployment for gig workers is something that hits drivers in the wallet. It's a clearly defined issue with a defined outcome to demand--we get the unemployment, as noted in like page 8 of the CARES act.
> 2) The more drivers, or their families, who end up dead as a result of Covid-19, the more clear the stakes. It's a wonder nobody has come up with a thread just to track Gig-worker Covid deaths.
> 3) Drivers never were united. While the strike over the IPO was ad hoc, it was still effective. Keep in mind in terms of public opinion this was after Uber gave us all $500 to buy their crap stock.


Good luck!
(Who got $500?)


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Good luck!
> (Who got $500?)


I did, for one.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

300Miles said:


> Dad "was". Antonin Scalia died in 2016. He passed from the ranks of the "living fossils" on the SCOTUS to the "fossil fossils." :wink:


The Honorable Antonin Scalia was one of best Supreme Court Justices in US history.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

300Miles said:


> I hear you, but...
> 1) Removing unemployment for gig workers is something that hits drivers in the wallet. It's a clearly defined issue with a defined outcome to demand--we get the unemployment, as noted in like page 8 of the CARES act.


I dunno, there seems to be plenty of wiggle room for DOL to define (kk) as they like in the absence of (aa)-(jj) conditions for (ll) self-employed people. Not being enough rides or personally afraid of virus might not be enough to overcome DOL's usual regulatory discretion given the language in the act. Plenty of drivers could self-certify under some of the (aa)-(ff) conditions, but not all. Be an interesting case anyway:

_(3) COVERED INDIVIDUAL.-The term "covered individual"- 
(A) means an individual who- 
(i) is not eligible for regular compensation or extended benefits under State or Federal law or pandemic emergency unemployment compensation under section 2107, including an individual who has exhausted all rights to regular unemployment or extended benefits under State or Federal law or pandemic emergency unemployment compensation under section 2107; and

(ii) provides self-certification that the individual- 
(I) is otherwise able to work and available for work within the meaning of applicable State law, except the individual is unemployed, partially unemployed, or unable or unavailable to work because- 
(aa) the individual has been diagnosed with COVID-19 or is experiencing symptoms of COVID-19 and seeking a medical diagnosis;

(bb) a member of the individual's household has been diagnosed with COVID-19;

(cc) the individual is providing care for a family member or a member of the individual's household who has been diagnosed with COVID-19;

(dd) a child or other person in the household for which the individual has primary caregiving responsibility is unable to attend school or another facility that is closed as a direct result of the COVID-19 public health emergency and such school or facility care is required for the individual to work;

(ee) the individual is unable to reach the place of employment because of a quarantine imposed as a direct result of the COVID-19 public health emergency;

(ff) the individual is unable to reach the place of employment because the individual has been advised by a health care provider to self-quarantine due to concerns related to COVID-19;

(gg) the individual was scheduled to commence employment and does not have a job or is unable to reach the job as a direct result of the COVID-19 public health emergency;

(hh) the individual has become the breadwinner or major support for a household because the head of the household has died as a direct result of COVID-19;

(ii) the individual has to quit his or her job as a direct result of COVID-19;

(jj) the individual's place of employment is closed as a direct result of the COVID-19 public health emergency; or

(kk) the individual meets any additional criteria established by the Secretary for unemployment assistance under this section; or

(II) is self-employed, is seeking part-time employment, does not have sufficient work history, or otherwise would not qualify for regular unemployment or extended benefits under State or Federal law or pandemic emergency unemployment compensation under section 2107 and meets the requirements of subclause (I); and

(B) does not include- 
(i) an individual who has the ability to telework with pay; or

(ii) an individual who is receiving paid sick leave or other paid leave benefits, regardless of whether the individual meets a qualification described in items (aa) through (kk) of subparagraph (A)(i)(I)._


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I dunno, there seems to be plenty of wiggle room for DOL to define (kk) as they like in the absence of (aa)-(jj) conditions for (ll) self-employed people. Not being enough rides or personally afraid of virus might not be enough to overcome DOL's usual regulatory discretion given the language in the act. Plenty of drivers could self-certify under some of the (aa)-(ff) conditions, but not all. Be an interesting case anyway:


In the first instance, drivers will have to self-certify as will other workers. Later on, when the state unemployment offices get time they may come asking for a copy of the 1099s or weekly in-app payment statements from the gig companies.

I see the DOL's potential trouble-making capability as not paying the states when they offer UC in good faith. This is what happened with the subsidies on Obamacare. The insurance companies delivered and then got stiffed by the federal government when they came to get reimbursed.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Screw this dude! Law was written, debated, amended, voted on and passed! He ain’t changing jack!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


Way too much information.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


Thx for posting this. Very informative.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


goneubering said:


> Thx for posting this. Very informative.


Don't need it.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

If my app isn’t giving me viable requests, I’d say it’s not working. If I don’t get economically feasible requests, and I don’t want to catch a virus, I’ll be forced to suspend operations. If working gives me a net loss, it’s not really earning a wage, is it? And if I’m an independent contractor, and I decide when and how much I work, Uber doesn’t really get to have a say, does it? There’s so many loopholes to use they don’t understand the can of worms they’re opening.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Thx for posting this. Very informative.


A pleasure. All the best.



Lando74 said:


> If my app isn't giving me viable requests, I'd say it's not working. If I don't get economically feasible requests, and I don't want to catch a virus, I'll be forced to suspend operations. If working gives me a net loss, it's not really earning a wage, is it? And if I'm an independent contractor, and I decide when and how much I work, Uber doesn't really get to have a say, does it? There's so many loopholes to use they don't understand the can of worms they're opening.


Correct. I would suggest just filing for UC. As a basis use your weekly before the pandemic downturn began to bite.

Oddly, Uber wants drivers to get UC--that is why Dara lobbied the White House prior to the CARES Act passing--but they don't pay for unemployment insurance on those drivers.


----------



## Sepelion (Oct 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> TLDR: Gig workers screwed again.


Big screwing, great screwing, screwing bigly.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

No, people here don't know what insurance is. Thankfully, people like you eagerly get up on their high horses and talk down to them. Whatever in the world would 'those people' do without your wisdom?


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Here is a page which aggregates unemployment offices in all 50 states. Haven't tried the links, but it is a place to start. Good luck! &#129299;

https://fileunemployment.org/unemployment-benefits-by-state


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

This is why you should never vote Republican. Besides that we have a completely immoral, evil fool as President.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> This is why you should never vote Republican. Besides that we have a completely immoral, evil fool as President.


Republican works great for me. Straight ticket this November.

BTW: Do not tell others who to vote for. Will vote the way I DAMN well please.

And the more it bothers, Uber drivers on this forum, the stronger I get. Posts like yours are super motivators.

A solid reminder that we need to pack the courts with staunch conservative judges!

MAGA!!
2020


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_Sen. Lindsey O. Graham (R-S.C.) said Thursday in an interview that he has talked to Scalia about the need to speed things up.
"You could have massive civil unrest if these systems cannot get checks out the door. We're talking about 20 percent unemployment, maybe even more," Graham said._

Hmmm... I seem to recall someone on UP who wrote a thread about the possibility about civil unrest coming soon.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/civil-unrest-avoidance-thread.391143/
MFW rideshare drivers get chiseled out of unemployment money...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I want to see an army of Uber drivers parading to the capital in their ratty old Priuses demanding to be treated like humans.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _
> Hmmm... I seem to recall someone on UP who wrote a thread about the possibility about civil unrest coming soon.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/civil-unrest-avoidance-thread.391143/
> ...


_
That's a very clever thread._


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


The man living off the government teat is complaining about people becoming used to welfare. Dude, I made more a week driving than what I qualify for on unemployment. I wonder how the ********** are going to spin this into being the democrat's fault?



MiamiKid said:


> Posts like yours are super motivators.


Aren't you already motivated? Why do you need to hear from the opposition to motivated? Jeez. We all know you're a Trump apologist, even though this take-back is coming from republicans. Why not post, maga2020? That's what your posts boil down to anyway.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> The man living off the government teat is complaining about people becoming used to welfare. Dude, I made more a week driving than what I qualify for on unemployment. I wonder how the ********** are going to spin this into being the democrat's fault?
> 
> 
> Aren't you already motivated? Why do you need to hear from the opposition to motivated? Jeez. We all know you're a Trump apologist, even though this take-back is coming from republicans. Why not post, maga2020? That's what your posts boil down to anyway.


MAGA 2020!!!!!
&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
&#128526;


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Good luck!
> (Who got $500?)


If you had over 5000 rides you got 500.
I got it.

Wish I had the 10000 ride one though.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> _Sen. Lindsey O. Graham (R-S.C.) said Thursday in an interview that he has talked to Scalia about the need to speed things up.
> "You could have massive civil unrest if these systems cannot get checks out the door. We're talking about 20 percent unemployment, maybe even more," Graham said._
> 
> Hmmm... I seem to recall someone on UP who wrote a thread about the possibility about civil unrest coming soon.
> ...


The Inspector General put in charge of "properly regulating" the CoronaVirus Support Funding was fired by President Trump early last week. He did what Inspector Generals do, which is examine expenditures..which slows them down. Now is not the time for that. Honest people and crooks now get equal speedy access to $$$$...for expediency's sake.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Scalia looks like a pencil-head. Probably a think-tank, secular republican conservative. Really the worst kind of republican. They have no heart.

Trump better move to override this. Or he has lost my vote for the upcoming election. 

I've lost 80% of business and have two comorbidities. If I get turned down for UI after waiting for weeks, I will f%$#%^& work the phones for the dementia-hobbled Joe Biden soon. It will happen that fast.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


It bears on Treason to bold facedly defy a duly signed Act of Congress.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> MAGA 2020!!!!!
> &#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;&#128184;
> &#128526;


MisogynisticArrogantGodlessAss 
MEGA


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> _(3) COVERED INDIVIDUAL.-The term "covered individual"-
> (A) means an individual who-
> (II) is self-employed, is seeking part-time employment, does not have sufficient work history, or otherwise would not qualify for regular unemployment or extended benefits under State or Federal law or pandemic emergency unemployment compensation under section 2107 and meets the requirements of subclause (I); and_


Anyone who is self-employed qualifies. This is the safe harbor to take the 18-week staycation. And "seeking" employment when the unemployment office has suspended the requirement to search for a job means not having to do anything, and only results in loss of benefits if a some employer hands you an employment contract, and you refuse to accept it. I don't know about the rest of you, but I haven't had too many employers offer me an unsolicited job.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> Anyone who is self-employed qualifies. This is the safe harbor to take the 18-week staycation. And "seeking" employment when the unemployment office has suspended the requirement to search for a job means not having to do anything, and only results in loss of benefits if a some employer hands you an employment contract, and you refuse to accept it. I don't know about the rest of you, but I haven't had too many employers offer me an unsolicited job.


I don't think it could be that easy:

_



and meets the requirements of subclause (I);

Click to expand...

_That merely gives the self-employed and part-time employees the ability to qualify for benefits on the same basis as regular full-time employees, which still requires that the self-employed individual meet one of those other (aa)-(kk) conditions.

I mean Scalia might be a jerk, but he's probably not a stupid jerk. He's probably read this bill and has his team of staff lawyers draft a memo in support of his conclusion.

Although the drafting is a bit odd here, I'd expect that instead of lowercase ll, that clause should be II, that is, two, and the "or" in (kk) shouldn't be there. But this bill was drafted really fast, and where it is ambigious the Administration typically has discretion to draft regulations not inconsistent with a reasonable interpretation of the language.

So ... Scalia could prevail here unless Trump pushes him to do otherwise. Congress probably couldn't get a technical correction on this issue passed.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

300Miles said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...ails-scope-worker-relief-unemployment-crisis/
> By
> Jeff Stein,
> Heather Long and
> ...


Another silver spoon dirt bag.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

300Miles said:


> Dad "was". Antonin Scalia died in 2016. He passed from the ranks of the "living fossils" on the SCOTUS to the "fossil fossils." :wink:


eugene is a old fashion name not surprised he is doing a bad thing for drivers


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Another silver spoon dirt bag.


Please show respect.

Thank you


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I doubt he can do that.


----------



## richmore (Feb 12, 2019)

This Labor Secretary has said he thinks the benefits are too generous. He was not elected.
The Democrats are putting pressure on now.

https://thehill.com/policy/finance/...retary-for-broad-distribution-of-unemployment


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Joe Biden came out today and said that only black drivers should get benefits . I quote ...

"Come on man ! The other guys already have white priveledge. And Asian people are already rich."


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Republican works great for me. Straight ticket this November.
> 
> BTW: Do not tell others who to vote for. Will vote the way I DAMN well please.
> 
> ...


More like Maggot!!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

DoubleDee said:


> Joe Biden came out today and said that only black drivers should get benefits . I quote ...
> 
> "Come on man ! The other guys already have white priveledge. And Asian people are already rich."


WOW. Poor Biden


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i just read this in the comments on a eugine scalia article:

Personal anecdote - When I had a job as a sales associate at a healthfood store, I was helping a customer and her 8 year old son comes up to us demanding she tell him "why are you talking to_ her_"? "It's OK honey" she told him, "she's _just a worker". . ._

and it made me wonder what is the difference between a white collar and a blue collar? white collar sits in a cubicle or office and *works*. i always thought of them as white collar *workers*. when did being a worker become a bad thing?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> WOW. Poor Biden


Biden needs a fresh pair of womens used panties to sniff and he will do much better, I am sure his staff is working on this now, there really is history with this Biden, a strange cat...........


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

yeah that is some racist shit giving relief to people based on the color of their skin. wtf??

asians are rich already? this guys brain has left orbit...


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Biden needs a fresh pair of womens used panties to sniff and he will do much better, I am sure his staff is working on this now, there really is history with this Biden, a strange cat...........


Unlike Trumputin who is such an Angel. :roflmao: :laugh: :biggrin: :big grin: :thumbdown:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> WOW. Poor Biden


The quote is a fabrication by a white supremacist member of our community trying to incite anti-Biden sentiment. It's the same Russian troll strategy used in the 2016 election to sow divisive anti Clinton sentiment through social media.

They can't win on the merits of their criminally corrupt leader and anti-democratic policies so they have to resort to dirty tricks, lies, and subterfuge. It's been that way in every election since Nixon and Watergate, Reagan and Iran Contra, Bush I and Iraq invasion of Kuwait, Bush II and Iraqi WMDs, Trump and "Her emails!"

They represent the worst scum traitors in the USA.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

we're still diving to the bottom to find presidential candidates. america likes no-brains biden and wacky-brain trump better than tulsi gabbard...what a stupid ass country we live in.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear would totally be President Gabbard's official White House pet. If the job came with regular ear scratches.


----------



## Imonous (Jun 18, 2017)

got a p said:


> i just read this in the comments on a eugine scalia article:
> 
> Personal anecdote - When I had a job as a sales associate at a healthfood store, I was helping a customer and her 8 year old son comes up to us demanding she tell him "why are you talking to_ her_"? "It's OK honey" she told him, "she's _just a worker". . ._
> 
> and it made me wonder what is the difference between a white collar and a blue collar? white collar sits in a cubicle or office and *works*. i always thought of them as white collar *workers*. when did being a worker become a bad thing?


This could've been a misinterpretation though. She may have meant that as in: "She's not one of the managers so it's not fair to yell at her. She's just a worker and not the one in charge."

Like you said, everyone is a worker so it wouldn't make sense, but hey I wasn't there so you could be right.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Imonous said:


> This could've been a misinterpretation though. She may have meant that as in: "She's not one of the managers so it's not fair to yell at her. She's just a worker and not the one in charge."
> 
> Like you said, everyone is a worker so it wouldn't make sense, but hey I wasn't there so you could be right.


Could be like this.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Biden needs a fresh pair of womens used panties to sniff and he will do much better, I am sure his staff is working on this now, there really is history with this Biden, a strange cat...........


I guess to become President you have to first publicly admit that you can sexually assault women and grab them by the pu$$y.


----------

